# Everglades National Park,Whitewater Bay.



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We were there today as well, found big tarpon and were in them for three hours without a bite. They were laid up so hard you practically had to kick them out of bed... We had the prettiest little ladyfish doing everything right and never got a sniff. Tonight the big fish will disappear as water temps drop.... Been like that all month long...


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Which is your skiff Bob?Probably seen you,they were not much boats out today on back country side.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

18 days and counting. Gonna be down there for a week. Its coming slower than Christmas ;D Keep the reports coming guys. Creek what were you guys fishing with?

Hey Creek are you guys staying at Mingo? Is it crowded? Should I make resevations for a tent site? Can you reccomend a sweet tent site? Never been before and the Gov site is worthless-go figure.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad you guys did good. Sunday sucked down there! At least for us...


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> 18 days and counting. Gonna be down there for a week. Its coming slower than Christmas ;D Keep the reports coming guys. Creek what were you guys fishing with?
> 
> Hey Creek are you guys staying at Mingo? Is it crowded? Should I make resevations for a tent site? Can you reccomend a sweet tent site? Never been before and the Gov site is worthless-go figure.


We use gulp.Any penny color or chartreuse.As far as resv.its first come first serv,but If u stay at the park,there is always space.best ones are the ones with a metal ring for a lil bomb fire and the sites where u can keep ur boat with u at ur site.plenty of those.usually the tourist stay by the ocean front but u can't stay with ur boat.those r the sites that r always not available at this time of year so u will be ok since u want to be with ur boat.I camp at least 4 or 5 times a year.probably 1 more time b4 the bugs get bad.u will love it its my fav place to fish.i live in Kendall so I'm a weekend warrior there.have fun and just work it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Creek my skiff is a scuffed up old Maverick, light blue in color with my name on both side at the rear. I don't have a trolling motor or power pole so that makes the skiff a bit distinctive (and 90% of the time I'm out of the inside ramp..).


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Creek my skiff is a scuffed up old Maverick, light blue in color with my name on both side at the rear.  I don't have a trolling motor or power pole so that makes the skiff a bit distinctive (and 90% of the time I'm out of the inside ramp..).


Cool Bob,pleasure to meet u here on the forum.Look forward to seeing u at the ramp some day.Glad to see a pro fishing guide that can manage to stay humble and friendly.Much props and respect to u sir.


----------

